# Where does the water go??



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all, 
Now this little problem is baffling me....A few weeks ago I checked the water in the radiator of my T30 X-Trail. It was nigh-on empty so I refilled it with coolant. A week and a bit later it was fairly empty again so I topped it up and also addded Leak Stop additive hoping that this would cure the water loss. Then, just over 3 weeks later the radiator needed topping up again however, the expansion tank was full of coolant....There are no obvious leaks so where is it going? Can anyone help please?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi, I have had exactly the same problem with my wife's Mazda 626 and there was no water under the car to suggest a radiator leak, it turned out to be one tiny little pin hole in the return hose going to the water pump that was hissing away and the water was hitting the engine block and evaporating on the spot. This has developed into a very loud hiss and bang one day while we're driving and steam came out of the engine. Had to leave the car and come back the next day with that little hose replacement and all was fine after that.

I suggest you check all hose connections for any hiss or tiny leaks while the car is running.

Also check the oil cap, open it up and have a look if there is any sign of water condensation in there, as it could possibly be a blown head gasket.


----------



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that's a very good point, I have checked the oil filler cap and that's as it should be. I shall check for hissing leaks tomorrow! Thanks.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Let's double check..... radiator is loosing coolant but... recovery/expansion tank level doesn't move??

If that's the answer, you got an issue between the radiator & expansion tank, could be the hose or the radiator cap, change both, worth the value.

For the radiator cap, there's a wonderful option, the Nissan 300zx biturbo, it's a high pressure one & works great at hot season, I got it at my Xty & Sentra B14, Nissan Part # 21430-54P00


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

If it is blown head gasket, and from the write-ups in forums, the "weak point" is the No 2 cylinder. Do agree initially to check for "water - oil" mixing / contamination in the obvious places. But your comments did not indicate a rise in temp.

I had the same problem but was the radiator cap.


----------



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I shall have an in-depth look into all possibilities this morning.
Tell you what, I love the X-Trail but it's not as reliable as I read and imagined it to be. A shame really.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I had a similar promblem a little while back, just before a trip that would take me into the heart ofhell that is central london. I phoned the stealers and they said that their could be an air lock in the radiator, a mechanic also agreed, and hopefully so far been ok. Should water be visible in the top of the radiator at all times?(possibly a stupid question)


----------



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

Another valid point Evildude, does water have to be seen in the radiator? Feck knows!...If it's not my cat deciding to die and costing me £750+Vat, it's the radiator causing me grief, are these cars built to self destruct after a number of years or what!?

Do you know if the hand brake is easy to adjust? As mine doesn't hold the car, even when parked on a woodlice.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i dunno where ur from waggett, but i took myself to a local exhaust and tyre place(ATS) and they offer a free basic brake check, last time i had it done to check some stealership work on brakes before the waranty on it ran out, i mentioned the handbrake was loose and they adjusted it for me free of charge. Might not be the same everywhere, but its worth a go!


----------

